# 200l - what filter FX4?



## David_bikeguy (17 May 2017)

Looking to upgrade the aquamanta efx200 filter that came with the AquaOak tank i bought. 
200ltr 100cm long. 
the EFX 200 is rated at 800lph flow looks and feels poor 
Seeing great reviews on the Fluval FX4 but is that too overkill? 
running a inline JBL diffuser and hydor inline heater. 
heavily planted tank with tetra, barbs and soon to be long finned minnows in. 

If over kill what should i get? Happy to spend up to £250 to get it right.


----------



## ian_m (18 May 2017)

How about just using two filters eg JBL e1501 (@ 20W power each £25/year each to run) like below ?


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2017)

Using FX6 myself, Very happy with it for all its features auto prime , 12hr restart, media capicity etc, but using the Fluval piping turn out to be a pain as not the same as heaters diffusers etc.


----------



## David_bikeguy (18 May 2017)

It's an AquaOak cabinet so relatively limited on space for 2 filters, was trying to keep it clean looking in the tank too so 2 lots of kit kinda goes against my ocd haha.

is the FX6 on a 200litre? must have huge flow? 

Would swap it for normal pipes anyway, the ribbed pipe seems to ask to trap rubbish?


----------



## ian_m (18 May 2017)

David_bikeguy said:


> is the FX6 on a 200litre? must have huge flow?
> 
> Would swap it for normal pipes anyway, the ribbed pipe seems to ask to trap rubbish?


The issue is not the fact the pipes are ribbed but are 25mm inner diameter which means none of the standard 22/16 equipment fits.

Going above 20mm odd inner diameter you really have to move to ribbed or at least reinforced tubing or unusably thick walls or else it will be prone to collapsing very easily.


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2017)

David_bikeguy said:


> FX6 on a 200litre? must have huge flow?



Nope - 500L litre and have an independent ehiem 3000+ line too.

Like Ian said lots of plumbing needed (which soon adds up too £££) to keep the flow good esp if you want to hide everthing , also more chances off leaks too. Added a Drain/refill point too on independent line for WC day on my setup









have done tank as a room divider so made it even harder than the norm.


----------

